# Alex's Progression Thread



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

*My story*


Spoiler: My story



I got my first Rubik's cube for Christmas when I was 10. I was the kind of kid who was always interested in puzzles of many sorts, and this thing, the Rubik's cube, immediately got me hooked. I was determined to solve it. My attempt to solve it dragged out for days, then weeks, then months. I figured out a method to solve a face within days, but I was never able to solve the elusive second face.

One day my dad suggested that I should try solving it not face by face, but layer by layer. He probably looked this up lol. But this revolutionary thought encouraged me to keep trying. I figured out how to solve a layer of the cube on my own after experimentation, and eventually I figured out on my own how to solve the first two layers.

The last layer is where I gave up hope. I struggled for MONTHS. MONTHS. I'm not joking. I was so determined to solve the cube without looking up a tutorial that I spent MONTHS trying to solve the last layer. I figured out how to orient all of the edges, but I was stuck. Eventually I gave up.

I didn't touch the cube for years. I eventually learned how to solve it when I was 12, but then I quickly lost interest.

Then, one day, in February 2020, my friend invited me to spectate at a cubing competition. Curious, I decided to go.

This day literally changed my life.

I was overwhelmed, but in a good way. There was so many people twisting cubes. I was amazed at how fast people could turn and solve. This was the moment I knew that I wanted to be a cuber. When the competition was over, I decided to buy a speedcube from the vendor. It was a Thunderclap V3 M. I began speedcubing.

Fast forwarding ten months, to December 2020, the time I am writing this. I now know full CFOP. And I average mid 12.

Now, I am determined to beat my goal I've been dreaming of ever since I went to that comp.

Sub-10.



*What I intend to do*
Of course, I need a plan to get sub-10. It isn't a walk in the park like sub-20 was. My plan is not only to grind 3x3 like never before, but also to identify any slow parts of my solve and grind until it's fast. And there will be many others things that I will need to work on. Also, advice would be greatly appreciated!

I'm going to pause my practice on square-1, my other main event, as well as other events so that I can dedicate time to getting sub 10 on 3x3! (Of course this isn't strict, I probably will do other events from time to time just for fun. But I'm going to highly prioritize 3x3)

*EDIT: I changed this thread to be a generic progression thread. Once I accomplish sub-10 3x3 I will work more on other events. Also I will post YT videos I upload on this thread.*

I think my primary weakness is cross to F2L transition. I will address this by dedicating practice specifically for cross+1!

Cross+1 ao12: 3.18

*SECOND EDIT: I now switched to ZZ, and my current goal is to learn full ZBLL. *boy, a lot has changed since i started this thread.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 5, 2020)

See this this thread can help you: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/help-for-cubers-who-want-to-beat-sub-x-cfop.77867/
With the progress you've made, I can tell you'll accomplish your goal on or before that time
Good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

I reached my goal of sub 3 cross+1 faster than I anticipated! I did a hundred cross+1 solves, and here are my results:


Spoiler: Cross+1



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-05
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.13
worst: 4.93

mean of 3
current: 3.05 (σ = 0.34)
best: 1.97 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 5
current: 3.11 (σ = 0.24)
best: 2.25 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: 3.32 (σ = 0.46)
best: 2.53 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 100
current: 2.95 (σ = 0.52)
best: 2.95 (σ = 0.52)

Average: 2.95 (σ = 0.52)
Mean: 2.96



My next goal is sub 2.5 cross+1. I think this should be good enough to be sub 10, once I get consistent sub 2.5 I'll work on F2L and LL!

Sub 11 ao5!!! 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-05
avg of 5: 10.53

Time List:
1. 11.48 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' U B U2 R B D2 L B D 
2. (10.03) F2 R2 U B' L2 U2 B L F2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 R' L' F2 U B 
3. (12.26) F' R' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D' L' D' U L2 F' R' 
4. 10.09 D' L U2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R D R2 F U' R' D2 
5. 10.03 F B2 D' F U2 L U' L' U F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 F

It's funny that I got two 10.03's!

I think I'm approaching sub 12 globally thanks to my grinding on cross+1


----------



## Eamon (Dec 5, 2020)

this is a tip that works with me but not everyone: i did like 30k solves after sub 12, than i am sub 10


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow! I just have to take the time to say that I'm surprised by your dedication and effort. Most people (including my self) spend more than a year without learning anything because "it's difficult." Yet, here you are, identifying your weaknesses, and coming up with a plan to achieve your goal. I honestly have nothing but respect. I can't really help you with tips (since I average 15-18s), but I hope this somewhat serves as motivation. Like I said before, I know you'll achieve sub-10 in no time. Happy cubing!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 6, 2020)

Eamon said:


> this is a tip that works with me but not everyone: i did like 30k solves after sub 12, than i am sub 10


That sounds pretty inefficient. Assuming I do 200 solves a day (which is usually how much I plan to practice), it would take almost half a year.

I'm going to pause my cross+1 drilling so that I can spend time optimizing and learning 2 side recog for OLL and PLL! Then I will drill LL + last F2L pair! I'll return to cross+1 when I'm sub 5 with last F2L pair + LL.

Note: I'm practicing last F2L pair + LL instead of just LL because then I can practice OLL recognition/prediction/influence


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 6, 2020)

Also, there are some people like FishyIshy (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/i-will-critique-your-solves-for-free.78938/) who provide free critiques if you ever feel stuck. He may or may not still be doing them, but you can always ask him.


----------



## efattah (Dec 6, 2020)

Make no mistake, doing drills on your weak points is the fastest way to get better. Unfortunately, most people (including myself) find drills extremely non-fun, and so just do regular solves instead, where the bad habits continue and the weak points don't get any better. If you have the drive to do drills for a month, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 6, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 6, 2020)

I decided that I'm going to learn full ROLL. If you don't know what it is, it's basically a technique where you predict CP during OLL (as well as where the headlights will be if the PLL is going to be adj). I'm going to switch all of my adj PLL's so that headlights are on left.

Here's a video explaining this technique:


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I decided that I'm going to learn full ROLL. If you don't know what it is, it's basically a technique where you predict CP during OLL (as well as where the headlights will be if the PLL is going to be adj). I'm going to switch all of my adj PLL's so that headlights are on left.


Ok that sounds cool!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

I finished learning all adj PLL's with headlights on left, as well as optimizing some OLL's. I won't be learning ROLL recognition until all of my OLL's are optimized

Here's a decent solve. Feel free to critique.






Cube: Valk Elite
And yes my cube is as dry as the Sahara desert, I'm hopefully going to pick some Silk and DNM for Christmas


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 8, 2020)

There are multiple threads dedicated for critiquing solves, such as *this one*. You can post the solve there and someone will critique it


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> There are multiple threads dedicated for critiquing solves, such as *this one*. You can post the solve there and someone will critique it


I'm don't really mind if someone critiques it or not. I'm just letting people know that if they want to I'd appreciate it. Thanks for letting me know, though!


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 8, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


>


I just put the edge at the back and do sledge to pair them up.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I just put the edge at the back and do sledge to pair them up.


My alg is better. It's just sexy sledge but with wide R moves

And for the mirror case where it is on the FR, I use F' R U R' U' R' F R





That cross and first two pairs was insanely fast (for me)
First on-cam sub 10


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Here's a decent solve. Feel free to critique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your 3 x faster than me, but maybe you could improve your lookahead and recog? I see you pausing for a bit after doing an f2l case. Maybe solving a bit slower might help.



Alex Davison said:


> My alg is better. It's just sexy sledge but with wide R moves
> 
> And for the mirror case where it is on the FR, I use F' R U R' U' R' F R


nice, im going to use this alg. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

> your 3 x faster than me, but maybe you could improve your lookahead and recog? I see you pausing for a bit after doing an f2l case. Maybe solving a bit slower might help.



I agree, I should work on recog+lookahead. But I don't think "turning slow" for normal solves would help much, despite a lot of people saying that it's useful.



> nice, im going to use this alg. Where did you get it from?


I made that alg!


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I made that alg!


i figured that out last summer lol also i subed to your channel


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> i figured that out last summer lol also i subed to your channel


tysm!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

premiering soon. sorry for the bad quality btw, my camera and lighting sucks


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

great video!


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> premiering soon. sorry for the bad quality btw, my camera and lighting sucks


This is going to help me a lot; the only BLE case I know is when all of OLL is solved except for 1 edge.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sorry for not having many updates on my 3x3 progress. I wasn't really able to record that many solves (or practice, even) because of online high school. Christmas break is starting next week for me, hopefully I can practice more then!


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Sorry for not having many updates on my 3x3 progress. I wasn't really able to record that many solves (or practice, even) because of online high school. Christmas break is starting next week for me, hopefully I can practice more then!


I can touch my cube on sunday only, my parents are quite disapointed with my choice of hobby lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

Eamon said:


> I can touch my cube on sunday only, my parents are quite disapointed with my choice of hobby lol


my parents are just happy I'm not messing w/ my sister or gaming


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> my parents are just happy I'm not messing w/ my sister or gaming


u r lucky


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> my parents are just happy I'm not messing w/ my sister or gaming


Same. I used to play video games a lot any my parents weren't very happy with that. Thankfully they're ok with cubing though


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

@Alex Davison do you have any tips on sub 2 on mega, i average 2:10 lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Eamon said:


> @Alex Davison do you have any tips on sub 2 on mega, i average 2:10 lol


Focus on improving F2L and S2L


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Focus on improving F2L and S2L


thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

New video premiering tomorrow 10 AM PST... hopefully you all will enjoy it!
and no it isn't another short video like my others


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> New video premiering tomorrow 10 AM PST... hopefully you all will enjoy it!
> and no it isn't another short video like my others


hype hype hype


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

poggers


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

pog


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Small update: learned ROLL recognition for the T cases


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Small update: learned ROLL recognition for the T cases


just wondering, how many ROLL cases are there?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> just wondering, how many ROLL cases are there?


57, because there's 57 OLL's.

But a lot of them are the same. For example the some of the P shapes have the exact same ROLL recognition as a T shape


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> 57, because there's 57 OLL's.


not really, for each OLL, there will often be 6 different CP cases, the H cases only have 4, so there are actually 332 different patterns


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Eamon said:


> not really, for each OLL, there will often be 6 different CP cases, the H cases only have 4, so there are actually 332 different patterns


Yes, 1 ROLL case has 6 CP patterns


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Eamon said:


> not really, for each OLL, there will often be 6 different CP cases, the H cases only have 4, so there are actually 332 different patterns





Alex Davison said:


> Yes, 1 ROLL case has 6 CP patterns


woaj that is alot of cases


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> woaj that is alot of cases


Yes, but it's much easier to learn than algs because you only have to remember a CP pattern and what CP case it will end up as


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> woaj that is alot of cases


they are just recognition , no new algs


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

Sub 1:30 mo3 for megaminx and 1:23.98 PB! I've been practicing a lot of megaminx lately to help improve my F2L lookahead!



Spoiler: 1.28.53 Megaminx mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-11
mean of 3: 1:28.53

Time List:
1. 1:23.98 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2. 1:30.35 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

3. 1:31.26 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Sub 1:30 mo3 for megaminx and 1:23.98 PB! I've been practicing a lot of megaminx lately to help improve my F2L lookahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Maybe I will touch my trash megaminx and try to improve my abysmal averages sometime soon.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

Biggest coincidence in cubing history... Immediately after writing my post about my sub 1:30 mean, I got a 1:17 PB single...

Here's my insane ao5...



Spoiler: Sub 1:30 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-11
avg of 5: 1:28.53

Time List:
1. (1:36.18) R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2. 1:23.98 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

3. 1:30.35 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

4. 1:31.26 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5. (1:17.38) R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Biggest coincidence in cubing history... Immediately after writing my post about my sub 1:30 mean, I got a 1:17 PB single...
> 
> Here's my insane ao5...
> 
> ...


Oh no, not _another _mega pro
@Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Oh no, not _another _mega pro
> @Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison


Lol maybe

oven and mica watch out lmoa


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Oh no, not _another _mega pro
> @Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison


Wait my brother is a mega pro?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Oh no, not _another _mega pro


hehe. My friends and I invented the tennis mega champs so we could say we were better than this kid who isn't a mega champ(he was a heck of a lot better than us though.)


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wait my brother is a mega pro?


Do'h I'm a mega idiot. 
lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Do'h


you are a mega idiot if you don't spell it d'oh


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

Megaminx PB!! Decent F2L and S2L, super easy cross, EO and CP skip for last layer. Pretty lucky!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Lol maybe
> 
> oven and mica watch out lmoa


you better wait a bit cause owen is 3x faster than you in megaminx... But your times will drop down over time dont worry.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 13, 2020)

I just got a full step 5.63 3x3 single wtf


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 13, 2020)

Eamon said:


> I just got a full step 5.63 3x3 single wtf


you can post it in the accomplishment thread.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you better wait a bit cause owen is 3x faster than you in megaminx...


Uh yes I already know that owen is averaging low 40. He's not 3x faster though. I average close to sub 1:30 now, which is slightly more than double. But I'm improving rapidly.


> But your times will drop down over time dont worry.


HMM YES THE FLOOR HERE IS MADE OF FLOOR

owen pls




imagine using thumb for D moves


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> owen pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fast can you execute that alg? I have several 0.6s with my exec.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> imagine using thumb for D moves


Do you dare question the man who cut his time by 2 minutes in what felt like 3 days?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you are a mega idiot if you don't spell it d'oh


that would be why there was that annoying squiggly red line under it...


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I decided that I'm going to learn full ROLL. If you don't know what it is, it's basically a technique where you predict CP during OLL (as well as where the headlights will be if the PLL is going to be adj). I'm going to switch all of my adj PLL's so that headlights are on left.
> 
> Here's a video explaining this technique:


I actually finished ROLL a few months ago and it is SOO worth it. I average mid 9, so I think that it'll really help you. All of my PLLs have headlights on the left. I think that you'll enjoy the learning experience


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Uh yes I already know that owen is averaging low 40. He's not 3x faster though. I average close to sub 1:30 now, which is slightly more than double. But I'm improving rapidly.
> 
> HMM YES THE FLOOR HERE IS MADE OF FLOOR


nice, i told you, your gonna be really improving fast.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How fast can you execute that alg? I have several 0.6s with my exec.


My megaminx TPS is garbarge compared to yours, but I can get sub 1.2. Keep in mind that my exec doesn't have that pesky x' rotation


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> My megaminx TPS is garbarge compared to yours, but I can get sub 1.2. Keep in mind that my exec doesn't have that pesky x' rotation


he might have done that alg because the rotation was fast and the other moves were fast too. Sometimes rotations might be good. But i think your alg without the rotation might be better.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 13, 2020)

This and the inverse are the actual best algs for that case:

R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R

I didn't include it in my video because I have been so used to doing the one I use that I forgot this one.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

I just missed my megaminx PB single by 0.01 seconds............ 

Insane improvement though. I am undoubtedly sub 1:30 consistently now.



Spoiler: 1:22 megaminx ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-13
avg of 5: 1:22.55

Time List:
1. (1:32.16) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2. 1:27.39 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. 1:21.26 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

4. 1:19.00 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5. (1:16.47) R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I just missed my megaminx PB single by 0.01 seconds............
> 
> Insane improvement though.
> 
> ...


oof if I was you I would be crying.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

Finally, *sub 12* *ao100* for 3x3!!
Approaching global sub 12!!


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Finally, *sub 12* *ao100* for 3x3!!
> Approaching global sub 12!!


congrats! almost there!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

3x3 PB ao5!!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-14
avg of 5: 10.37

Time List:
1. 9.60 B' R L U2 L B2 D' F' U' B2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B 
2. 10.78 D2 F' D F2 L B2 D2 B D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 L' 
3. (11.81) D' R' L' D' B2 U B U F B D2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F 
4. 10.73 B' R2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' D' R D2 F U' F R 
5. (8.98) F' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 D F2 B L D2 B2 R' D2 R


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> 3x3 PB ao5!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-14
> avg of 5: 10.37
> ...


sub 10 soon


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

And with the help of the awesome 8.98 single in that ao5, I managed to get a sub 10 mo3!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-14
mean of 3: 9.90

Time List:
1. 8.98 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 D F2 B L D2 B2 R' D2 R 
2. 10.29 L F2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 B R' D' F2 L2 F2 R F' R2 D' 
3. 10.42 L B2 R2 U D2 F2 D' F' L2 F D2 F2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 D R

I decided that I'm not going to learn full ROLL. I will still learn CP prediction for all of the OLL cases, but I will not learn ROLL (predicting where headlights will be). I have several good reasons for this.
1. Confines me to using inferior adj PLL algorithms because I have to always have headlights on left.
2. Doesn't give flexibility. I like knowing various PLL and OLL algs for different angles.
3. Too many cases. This is a pretty lame reason, but learning "ROLL Lite" (as Jayden Mcneill calls it) AKA CP prediction is far easier than full ROLL

so yeah...

I will have a video coming out soon with some updated PLL's for some of the adj cases


----------



## ZB2op (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> 1. Confines me to using inferior adj PLL algorithms because I have to always have headlights on left.
> a video coming out soon with some updated PLL's for some of the adj cases


I understand your other reasons but this one makes barely any difference.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

smh my hand kept banging the table


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> smh my hand kept banging the table


isn't that just a y2 and the inverse of the standard? I like OLL 2 sort of anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> isn't that just a y2 and the inverse of the standard? I like OLL 2 sort of anyway.


Yeah it's just the inverse of the standard. I prefer it because it's regripless


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Yeah it's just the inverse of the standard. I prefer it because it's regripless


I think it's about the same as the standard(unless you can do an fw out of home grip)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think it's about the same as the standard(unless you can do an fw out of home grip)


I use the standard for the angle where bar is on left

@Micah Morrison pls


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 19, 2020)

@Alex Davison pls


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @Alex Davison pls


oof nice.
i'm sticking to my alg tho






(R' F' U' F R) trigger is very pog






Your bearded dragon is awesome @Owen Morrison






alex davison pls you're so stupid






I swear, this is my first day ever trying virtual cube


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I swear, this is my first day ever trying virtual cube


What the flip? I'm gonna keep grinding virtual cube then lol
'must beat alex' 'must beat alex'


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What the flip? I'm gonna keep grinding virtual cube then lol
> 'must beat alex' 'must beat alex'


My PB is now 25.25, I didn't record it though


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> My PB is now 25.25, I didn't record it though


Wow, and I was happy that I got a solve that was more than 1tps


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Wow, and I was happy that I got a solve that was more than 1tps


I usually get around 1.8 - 2.1 TPS






*that TPS tho*

_can you believe that i screwed up a j perm*, *for crying out loud_


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I usually get around 1.8 - 2.1 TPS


Means something if we're talking about 1 and 2 tps
just can't figure out what it means...


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Means something if we're talking about 1 and 2 tps
> just can't figure out what it means...


My TPS usally ranges from anywhere between 1.8 TPS and 2.1 TPS


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> My TPS usally ranges from anywhere between 1.8 TPS and 2.1 TPS


oof pb with 0.68 tps
41 moves
1:01.087


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> oof pb with 0.68 tps
> 41 moves
> 1:01.087


Just keep practicing!

bruh why am i improving so fast. I'm almost global sub 30


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> bruh why am i improving so fast. I'm almost global sub 30


I guess once you know the controls then its easy


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

tps go brr


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> tps go brr
> 
> View attachment 14330


wowow


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

i officially finished 2x2 CLL, took 3 months lol

probably could've been like 3 days if i actually focused


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> i officially finished 2x2 CLL, took 3 months lol
> 
> probably could've been like 3 days if i actually focused


ikr i cant focus cause of school, but good thing after today im getting the christmas break, which is like 2 weeks. Yay!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


>


I already used that. Isn't it the standard?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I already used that. Isn't it the standard?


idk, i've never seen anyone use it before, and i found the alg on my own.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> idk, i've never seen anyone use it before, and i found the alg on my own.


I use sledge, urur from z3cubing's tut


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I use sledge, urur from z3cubing's tut


that alg is worse

I'm getting the Guhong v4 tomorrow for Christmas (I'm pretty sure), stay tuned on my channel for an unboxing + review... 

3x3 PB ao5! All of them are full step, so I'm very proud of this.



Spoiler: PB ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-24
avg of 5: 10.01

Time List:
1. 8.71 L2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 F R2 U2 F L2 U' B' D' U2 L2 R' D R
2. 11.11 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 L2 R U R2 B2 D B F2 R' D2
3. (12.37) U' R2 B L2 F' R2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B L F' U2 R' U' F'
4. 10.22 R B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D L U' B' R' B' R2 B2 L F'
5. (8.41) F' R' D' F2 U B U2 L' B2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2 B'



sub 10 fail


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> 3x3 PB ao5! All of them are full step, so I'm very proud of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, that average is the exact same as my PB single...


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas <3


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 26, 2020)

holy cow this ao5 is insane



Spoiler: PB ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-25
avg of 5: 9.78

Time List:
1. (8.94) F L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F' R2 D' F' U' L D2 R2 D' L' 
2. (10.97) R' B U B' D L2 B R D2 R' F2 B2 R' L F2 L2 F2 B' L 
3. 9.36 D2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 B' D F D U' L D R' U' 
4. 10.86 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L R' B2 L D' R D' U' B' D' U' B' 
5. 9.13 L' D2 B' D' F2 R2 D B U D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U



finally sub 10


----------



## ray5 (Dec 26, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 27, 2020)

FIRST EVER SUB 40 ON 4x4. this is insane because my previous PB was 45


Spoiler: 4x4 PB



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-27
single: 39.42

Time List:
1. 39.42 Fw2 F' B2 Rw R2 B U2 Rw' R D U Fw F2 B2 Uw' L2 R' Fw F Rw Fw U2 L R2 Rw' F2 B' U' L U Rw' F Rw2 F B' Fw' D B' U' R2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 27, 2020)

PB ao5 for 3x3 OH, with the new Guhong v4 (my new OH main!)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-27
avg of 5: 19.46

Time List:
1. (23.17) B D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R D B2 F' D2 U2 R' U2 L2 
2. 17.90 D2 R' L B U L U2 B' U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 
3. 18.14 R F' U B' L2 B D2 F' U L2 U L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 
4. 22.34 B U' F B L' U R2 L F' U2 B2 L F2 U2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 
5. (17.51) F' U2 D2 F R' U' R B' U2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R U2 R' B D


----------



## Milominx (Dec 27, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> FIRST EVER SUB 40 ON 4x4. this is insane because my previous PB was 45
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4x4 PB
> ...





Alex Davison said:


> PB ao5 for 3x3 OH, with the new Guhong v4 (my new OH main!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job Alex!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 27, 2020)

Milominx said:


> Good job Alex!


Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 27, 2020)

i made a thumbnail for once lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 28, 2020)

Finally, a sub 11 ao100!! (3x3)


----------



## Milominx (Dec 28, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Finally, a sub 11 ao100!! (3x3)


Nice!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 29, 2020)

alex pls


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm switching back to Vandenbergh for square-1. Sorry Lin fans. 

I have some reasons.

I am going to compete in the Permutation League soon, which will very likely have squan as an event. I am simply faster with Vandenbergh because I am more used to it, and I don't have the time to catch up with Lin
I'm bad at blockbuilding on squan, obviously I could work on making this better but I'm lazy and I'd rather learn algs lmao
first block recog is garbo


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm switching back to Vandenbergh for square-1. Sorry Lin fans.
> 
> I have some reasons.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether I can ask this here but what squan would you recommend? I want to get my first ever squan because it sounds fun and interesting


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 30, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> I don't know whether I can ask this here but what squan would you recommend? I want to get my first ever squan because it sounds fun and interesting


I'd recommend the Yuxin Little Magic. The Volt V2 is better in my opinion, but it's more expensive and it constantly breaks.

edit: YJ is releasing a new square-1 in February (I'm pretty sure), you might want to wait for that! People testing the prototypes say that it's far better than both the Volt V2 and and the YLM


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'd recommend the Yuxin Little Magic. The Volt V2 is better in my opinion, but it's more expensive and it constantly breaks.
> 
> edit: YJ is releasing a new square-1 in February (I'm pretty sure), you might want to wait for that! People testing the prototypes say that it's far better than both the Volt V2 and and the YLM


Ok , I guess I will wait until YJ releases their square-1! Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 30, 2020)

my ylm squan is stripping now, so i can't practice or compete in squan at all


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> my ylm squan is stripping now, so i can't practice or compete in squan at all


just tighten it a ton before each solve, and try cleaning under the plastic nut.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> just tighten it a ton before each solve, and try cleaning under the plastic nut.


That's a huge hassle lol
I'm just gonna wait for the MGC squan


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm switching back to Vandenbergh for square-1. Sorry Lin fans.
> 
> I have some reasons.
> 
> ...


The Permutation League S2 will happen in the Easter holidays most likely, so you have time, and you can get the MGC Squan


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> The Permutation League S2 will happen in the Easter holidays most likely, so you have time, and you can get the MGC Squan


wait it will be more than just 3x3?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> wait it will be more than just 3x3?


s2 will have 3x3 and one other event which there will be a vote on


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> The Permutation League S2 will happen in the Easter holidays most likely, so you have time, and you can get the MGC Squan


Yay! For season 2, I hope I can do megaminx!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> s2 will have 3x3 and one other event which there will be a vote on


CLONK plz


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Yay! For season 2, I hope I can do megaminx!


There will only be 1 more event in s2, say 3x3 and x, and in s3 (if there is one) there will be 3x3 and y. etc.


DNF_Cuber said:


> CLONK plz


Vote when it comes out


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 1, 2021)

brian pls






ik it's a bad skit


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)

lmao my crappy skit blew up, it has almost 150 views now


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> REVOLUTIONARY RB PERM EXECUTINON (RUD)


I don't see why anyone would use RUD rather than RUF for this alg
I'm sure that the fingertricks you show are optimal for the RUD, but IMO RUF is better


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I don't see why anyone would use RUD rather than RUF for this alg


No soft regrip, less half turns


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I don't see why anyone would use RUD rather than RUF for this alg


Maybe he’s much better at RUD than RUF. I use an RUF alg, but I’m not going to judge somebody for using RUD, because that moveset is almost as good.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe he’s much better at RUD than RUF. I use an RUF alg, but I’m not going to judge somebody for using RUD, because that moveset is almost as good.


Yeah, I guess I just prefer RUF


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe he’s much better at RUD than RUF. I use an RUF alg, but I’m not going to judge somebody for using RUD, because that moveset is almost as good.


I use RUF for when bar is on left. Honestly I think both algs can be equally fast but RUD is much more comfortable for me


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I use RUF for when bar is on left. Honestly I think both algs can be equally fast but RUD is much more comfortable for me


Makes sense


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I'd recommend the Yuxin Little Magic. The Volt V2 is better in my opinion, but it's more expensive and it constantly breaks.
> 
> edit: YJ is releasing a new square-1 in February (I'm pretty sure), you might want to wait for that! People testing the prototypes say that it's far better than both the Volt V2 and and the YLM


YLM has problems like stripping which you dont wanna deal with in sq1
XMD and MGC are good, just make sure you have some DNM


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 5, 2021)

Finally... After almost a week...




One of my proudest accomplishments yet!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Finally... After almost a week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noice!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 8, 2021)

update: i'm moving very soon, so i won't be uploading many videos for the next month.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

poggers f2l alg (F' U' f R2 S')


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> poggers f2l alg (F' U' f R2 S')


poggers/OO:
Any alg that has an S move in it


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> poggers/OO:
> Any alg that has an S move in it


not necessarily lol
i came up with another poggers F2L alg that is RUf gen


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

Awesome update!

I dropped 10 seconds on megaminx (going from averaging 1:28 to 1:18) because I did hundreds of slow solves to improve lookahead/efficiency!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

OO V Perm (milominx pls)






Tricky execution, but with practice it is very good

Put at 0.25x speed to see exec


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 12, 2021)

i suck at coming up with original video ides


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i suck at coming up with original video ides


Same, I did that already . Nice to see more opinions though!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 13, 2021)

New megaminx PB single!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-12
single: 1:10.87

Time List:
1. 1:10.87 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 14, 2021)

tell me what you think about this regripless Ra perm exec! is it OO? i haven't gotten fast enough at it to tell for sure.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 14, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> tell me what you think about this regripless Ra perm exec! is it OO? i haven't gotten fast enough at it to tell for sure.


does it have an S move? No. So it's not OO


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 14, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> does it have an S move? No. So it's not OO


smh


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 14, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> smh


this is what's OO. Maybe even better if it was wide moves and 4 gen.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## ProStar (Jan 16, 2021)

I already do my Ra regripless


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 16, 2021)

ProStar said:


> I already do my Ra regripless


My execution also avoids the left index finger overwork (U' R' U')


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 20, 2021)

Premiering soon!!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 20, 2021)

My main goal I will focus on for the next few months is to get fazt at megaminx. I want to make it to finals for megaminx in the Pennsylvania Championship which will probably require a sub 1 average!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 20, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> My main goal I will focus on for the next few months is to get fazt at megaminx. I want to make it to finals for megaminx in the Pennsylvania Championship which will probably require a sub 1 average!


gl!!!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 20, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Premiering soon!!


thank you for roasting brian sun like that.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 20, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Premiering soon!!


Now I'm glad I'm not popular


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 20, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Premiering soon!!


Best video I've seen this week!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Now I'm glad I'm not popular


Part 2: small YouCubers


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 20, 2021)

humble cuber, 
crater cuber,
Alex Davison (Self report)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yay can’t wait to get roasted


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 21, 2021)

pls roast me too


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 21, 2021)

lmao imagine wanting to get roasted for yt clout


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 21, 2021)

Roast me, give it all you got. All I can imagine is a YLM storm.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Part 2: small YouCubers


Oh no... where's the delete channel button? 

jk im not deleting it


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 21, 2021)

sign me up for this
roast me as hard as you can


----------



## Milominx (Jan 21, 2021)

Roast me im milominx


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Say Round up cubing actually gives money for spinny pieces of plastic


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Say Round up cubing actually gives money for spinny pieces of plastic


I _definitely _don't do *that*


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 22, 2021)

Finally... I'm part of the sub 7 gang!!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 22, 2021)

6.99
Thats like the cherry on top
What more could you ask for


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 6.99
> Thats like the cherry on top
> What more could you ask for


5.99?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 6.99
> Thats like the cherry on top
> What more could you ask for


funny number lol


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> 5.99?


OK @Alex Davison he said what more could you ask for, so I answered with a faster time.
@SH03L4C3 why the meh reaction?


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 22, 2021)

what about 4.99? Eh too lame more like 3.99


----------



## Milominx (Jan 22, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> what about 4.99? Eh too lame more like 3.99


Why not 0.99


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 22, 2021)

do you not get the joke?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> do you not get the joke?


No.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> do you not get the joke?


let's not ruin these kids' innocence


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Finally... I'm part of the sub 7 gang!!


Congrats! What was your PB before? I might have had a faster PB than you for just a few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Congrats! What was your PB before? I might have had a faster PB than you for just a few weeks.


My previous PB was 7.25, which i had since November last year


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> My previous PB was 7.25.


Darn, mine was 7.56.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I take offence with that. I am 13! Practically an adult



Knowing it doesn't improve your QOL at all


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Knowing it doesn't improve your QOL at all


QOL?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> QOL?



Quality Of Life


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> QOL?


Wats this new set of algs I dont know about


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 23, 2021)

Megaminx PB 1:10.06!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 23, 2021)

Thank you for the reminder to start practicing Mega


----------



## Milominx (Jan 23, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Knowing it doesn't improve your QOL at all


Lol i know what it means and im 11


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 24, 2021)

pogger


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

nic alg, rare case tho


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

What do you guys think of me changing my channel name?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> What do you guys think of me changing my channel name?


Yeah. To what though?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah. To what though?


I'm not sure, what do you think I should change it to?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm not sure, what do you think I should change it to?



If you don't know what to change it to it is likely that it doesn't need changing.
Depends on why you don't like the current name.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm not sure, what do you think I should change it to?


As I showed in @Nmile7300's thread, I suck at coming up with names. My best is ADCubes.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Ok, I decided to not change my channel name lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

NO WAYYYYYY SUB 6 3x3 ALREADY

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-29
single: 5.72

Time List:
1. 5.72 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L' F D F L' B' R D R

OLL skip and V perm, recon coming soon

edit: recon is here!





__





Alex Davison 5.72 PB single - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






cubedb.net


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 1, 2021)

Virtual 3x3 cube PB 16.56 (3.44 TPS)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 1, 2021)

I learned FRUF and JSS, it's really cool!


----------



## Milominx (Feb 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I learned FRUF and JSS, it's really cool!


What is JSS?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 1, 2021)

Milominx said:


> What is JSS?


It's a FRUF subset invented by Jayden Mcneill


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 2, 2021)

Another virtual 3x3 PB!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry for double post, but 5 solves later I got another PB lol


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 2, 2021)

I could never figure out keyboard notation


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I could never figure out keyboard notation



shown on csTimer "about" window (which is accessed by clicking on the logo)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> View attachment 14704
> shown on csTimer "about" window (which is accessed by clicking on the logo)


Thank You So Much!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 4, 2021)

Virtual 3x3 PB, lucky PLL skip!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Virtual 3x3 PB, lucky PLL skip!
> 
> 
> View attachment 14724


Not to brag, but mine is still faster.  What is your average TPS? I’ve gotten mine up to about 4.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 4, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Virtual 3x3 PB, lucky PLL skip!
> 
> 
> View attachment 14724


.01 faster than my actual PB single. Nice!!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not to brag, but mine is still faster.  What is your average TPS? I’ve gotten mine up to about 4.


My average TPS is 3, although sometimes i can get up to 4 or even 4.5


----------



## Caliber Cuber (Feb 4, 2021)

ho


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 4, 2021)

Caliber Cuber said:


> ho


Christmas is already over, Santa.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 4, 2021)

PB 3x3 ao12!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-04
avg of 12: 10.40

Time List:
1. 11.22 D2 L' D2 B U2 B' L U' R F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 U' 
2. 11.09 R' B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 L B' D' U F' L2 
3. (8.53) L F' R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B' U2 B' L D2 B' R U2 
4. 9.99 R' F' L2 B L2 D2 F R2 F D2 F L2 B' R F2 U L2 U2 F R' B' 
5. 10.40 L2 F' U R' F L' U B R' U R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D L2 
6. 11.66 R' B2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 L D' L' B' R F L2 
7. (11.78) B R L2 U2 B D L' F2 R D B2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 
8. 10.68 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F2 D2 R F L B U2 L B D' 
9. 9.84 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B L2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 U' R B U L2 U B' L F' 
10. 8.95 B L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B U2 D R F L' D2 F L2 B2 U2 
11. 11.26 F' L U2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 U2 R D' F D U2 B' R' D' U 
12. 8.91 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 U F' R B U'


----------



## Spifflet (Feb 4, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> PB 3x3 ao12!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well done man! keep up the good work


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 4, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> PB 3x3 ao12!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job! You deserve some Pineapple pizza now!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Good job! You deserve some Pineapple pizza now!



Wait...Alex...you're not going to accept it...right? I have some acorns saved for you! You don't have to take that pizza.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 4, 2021)

Poggers virtual 3x3 PB!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sub 10 soon?!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 5, 2021)

Revolutionary E perm?!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 6, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Revolutionary E perm?!


Did you time your various executions by chance?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 6, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Did you time your various executions by chance?


i currently get sub 0.9 consistently. I haven't had much practice with it yet.


----------



## qwr (Feb 6, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Revolutionary E perm?!


your execution didn't look faster than the normal one...


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> your execution didn't look faster than the normal one...


I think the point was no rotations, not speed.


----------



## qwr (Feb 6, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I think the point was no rotations, not speed.


I thought the point was a new fingertrick but regardless I wouldnt exactly call it revolutionary


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> I thought the point was a new fingertrick but regardless I wouldnt exactly call it revolutionary


I would not either. Especially since people have already been using rotationless E Perms for PLL time attacks for a while now


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> I thought the point was a new fingertrick but regardless I wouldnt exactly call it revolutionary


sorry, i'm learning bad habits from cubing encoded


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> sorry, i'm learning bad habits from cubing encoded


He's not that bad. Don't most people do it for views anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> He's not that bad. Don't most people do it for views anyway?


No, i don't care about views. I only care about getting people to convert to the OO religion


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> No, i don't care about views. I only care about getting people to convert to the OO religion


But still it's lying to get people to click. A lot of people do that, not just CE. He's just everyone's scapegoat


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> But still it's lying to get people to click. A lot of people do that, not just CE. He's just everyone's scapegoat


Although I admit I my title was somewhat clickbaity (which isn't for views as I said earlier), I never lied. My title did not outright say that the e perm I showed was revolutionary. It posed a question. If you watch the video, I repeatedly say that I am unsure whether it is better than the standard alg at all.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 7, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Revolutionary E perm?!


I wouldn't say the rotation in the standard alg acts like a rotation at all, just do a Lw. Also 1 move shorter.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 7, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> I wouldn't say the rotation in the standard alg acts like a rotation at all, just do a Lw. Also 1 move shorter.


Yes, i agree that the standard doesn't really have a rotation. However, it does have a *regrip*.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 7, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Yes, i agree that the standard doesn't really have a rotation. However, it does have a *regrip*.


The "revolutionary" one has a regrip as well. I find that the standard one is actually .30 faster for me. I average .90 with the OO one. I switched for like 2 months and I can tell you, it isn't worth it. AUFing is really hard once you switch as well.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 7, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> The "revolutionary" one has a regrip as well. I find that the standard one is actually .30 faster for me. I average .90 with the OO one. I switched for like 2 months and I can tell you, it isn't worth it. AUFing is really hard once you switch as well.


In the video I showed a regripless execution for the "revolutionary" one.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 7, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> The "revolutionary" one has a regrip as well. I find that the standard one is actually .30 faster for me. I average .90 with the OO one. I switched for like 2 months and I can tell you, it isn't worth it. AUFing is really hard once you switch as well.


That's what I wanted to point out. Also, R2' rolls are usually very uncomfortable on your hands (and risky to do).


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 7, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> That's what I wanted to point out. Also, R2' rolls are usually very uncomfortable on your hands (and risky to do).


As with most advanced fingertricks, R2' roll requires practice to be consistent.


----------



## carcass (Feb 7, 2021)

Guys, it's just an E perm, it'g gonna be okay


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> Guys, it's just an E perm, it'g gonna be okay


It can make or break your solve. You have to think about stuff like this. It could be a fullstep WR, but the E Perm could be slower, causing you to JUST miss it. That would be devastating


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2021)

Cubing Encoded is obviously not the only YouTuber to use the classic clickbait style (lying thumbnail, misleading title, etc.), but in cubing he is one of the only people like that (at least for large channels). In YouTube in general, you find this style all over the place.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 8, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Cubing Encoded is obviously not the only YouTuber to use the classic clickbait style (lying thumbnail, misleading title, etc.), but in cubing he is one of the only people like that (at least for large channels). In YouTube in general, you find this style all over the place.


His style is quite a bit ridiculous.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Cubing Encoded is obviously not the only YouTuber to use the classic clickbait style (lying thumbnail, misleading title, etc.), but in cubing he is one of the only people like that (at least for large channels). In YouTube in general, you find this style all over the place.


I mean, it's probably really easy to go to the clickbait side as a largish youtuber. I find it repulsive that he gets that many subs for what he's doing.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> His style is quite a bit ridiculous.





DNF_Cuber said:


> I mean, it's probably really easy to go to the clickbait side as a largish youtuber. I find it repulsive that he gets that many subs for what he's doing.



That's because it _works_. Little kids find it extremely tempting to click on, which is why tons of YouTubers do it. He's not the only one, he's one of thousands


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ok I think my E perm might not be the best for some people but THIS i guarantee is the best T perm execution.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Ok I think my E perm might not be the best for some people but THIS i guarantee is the best T perm execution.


I don't dare advance past the thumbnail, your hands look mighty murderous.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 8, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I don't dare advance past the thumbnail, your hands look mighty murderous.


troux, i'm still new to thumbnail making lol


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Ok I think my E perm might not be the best for some people but THIS i guarantee is the best T perm execution.


OK, now we're getting somewhere! Looks good!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK, now we're getting somewhere! Looks good!


why did you react with "meh" then reply with a positive comment? just curious


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> why did you react with "meh" then reply with a positive comment? just curious


sarcasm


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 8, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> sarcasm


Seems legit lol


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> why did you react with "meh" then reply with a positive comment? just curious


I misclicked. meant to react with wow


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Ok I think my E perm might not be the best for some people but THIS i guarantee is the best T perm execution.


If you have problems executing t perm without lockups using the double flick execution then it's 100% your fault. The problem about the lacking consistency you talk about just doesn't exist


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 9, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> If you have problems executing t perm without lockups using the double flick execution then it's 100% your fault. The problem about the lacking consistency you talk about just doesn't exist


true. Also the thumb F' is actually as fast as the index F' cause it doesn't need to have a regrip in this case the t perm


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 9, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> true. Also the thumb F' is actually as fast as the index F' cause it doesn't need to have a regrip in this case the t perm


No it's not. It's inefficient.


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 9, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> No it's not. It's inefficient.


alot of people use it, i dont understand how it is inneficient when you finish the rest of the moves on t perm you have your thumb already positioned to do F'.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> alot of people use it, i dont understand how it is inneficient when you finish the rest of the moves on t perm you have your thumb already positioned to do F'.


Thumb F' is objectively slower because you have to reposition your thumb, which is slower than index finger. And "alot of people use it" is not a good reason to use a fingertrick or alg.



fun at the joy said:


> If you have problems executing t perm without lockups using the double flick execution then it's 100% your fault. The problem about the lacking consistency you talk about just doesn't exist


True, but why bother practicing doubleflick when eido is more consistent and equally fast?


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Thumb F' is objectively slower because you have to reposition your thumb, which is slower than index finger. And "alot of people use it" is not a good reason to use a fingertrick or alg.



no you don't. There is no repositioning for me.



Alex Davison said:


> True, but why bother practicing doubleflick when eido is more consistent and equally fast?



they are the same consistensy, problem is with you.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> no you don't. There is no repositioning for me.



The thumb has to go under the D layer to push, but more importantly (i forgot to mention this), thumb movements are slower than index finger movements because it physically cannot be moved as fast due to the anatomy of the human hand.



> they are the same consistensy, problem is with you.



This is ironic, because this is something I usually say, and people usually don't tell ME this lol. As I described in the video, doubleflick is OBJECTIVELY riskier than eido because left middle finger is doing a U' turn instead of supporting the back.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 9, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> If you have problems executing t perm without lockups using the double flick execution then it's 100% your fault. The problem about the lacking consistency you talk about just doesn't exist


I agree with this. In fact, I would rather _not _have left middle in the back, because it makes my left index have to reach farther to do the F'. I think the difference here is explained by the way each of us hold the cube.


Alex Davison said:


> Thumb F' is objectively slower because you have to reposition your thumb, which is slower than index finger.





Nir1213 said:


> no you don't. There is no repositioning for me.


I believe you guys are both wrong... F' with thumb doesn't require much of a regrip because it is right after U pinch then R'. Your thumb is already on the D layer. On the other hand, you do have to regrip right _Index _to the top for the stability needed to execute an F' with thumb.

Edit: you could also put right middle on top for stability (for right thumb F') and that wouldn't require a regrip, but I find it kinda weird


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> I agree with this. In fact, I would rather _not _have left middle in the back, because it makes my left index have to reach farther to do the F'. I think the difference here is explained by the way each of us hold the cube.


After eido U' R' U', left index is in perfect position to do F', so I have no idea what you're talking about.


> I believe you guys are both wrong... F' with thumb doesn't require much of a regrip because it is right after U pinch then R'. Your thumb is already on the D layer. On the other hand, you do have to regrip right _Index _to the top for the stability needed to execute an F' with thumb.


"regripping" (by which i mean adjusting the position of) your index finger is simply faster. And, as I said, index finger F' is faster than thumb F' because index fingers simply move faster than thumbs


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> After eido U' R' U', left index is in perfect position to do F', so I have no idea what you're talking about.





CrispyCubing said:


> I think the difference here is explained by the way each of us hold the cube.


-------


Alex Davison said:


> "regripping" (by which i mean adjusting the position of) your index finger is simply faster.


??? could you elaborate please?


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 9, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> no you don't. There is no repositioning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> they are the same consistensy, problem is with you.


Maybe just drill your algorithms, that way you are more consistent. That's a 13,000 IQ play right there


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> I think the difference here is explained by the way each of us hold the cube.


Your left index finger should be on the J corner sticker (spefftz) after doing eido. You only have to minimally adjust to put it on C edge sticker to do F'. If this isn't how you are doing eido and F' then you are not doing it correctly. It has nothing to do with how you grip the cube.



> ??? could you elaborate please?


Index finger adjustments are faster than thumb adjustments because index fingers are simply faster than thumbs, that's how people's hands work


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Your left index finger should be on the J corner sticker (spefftz) after doing eido. You only have to minimally adjust to put it on C edge sticker to do F'. If this isn't how you are doing eido and F' then you are not doing it correctly. It has nothing to do with how you grip the cube.


That is indeed how I am doing eido F'. I am talking about my left middle finger holding the back, or not holding the back. My point is, I usually do left index F' _better _when my left middle is not supporting the back. Therefore it has everything to do with how we grip the cube. fun at the joy said it was not risky and I agree. It just depends on how you are used to gripping the cube

So in conclusion, both eido and disjointed U2' flick are equally viable. I think it just might be subjective...


Alex Davison said:


> Index finger adjustments are faster than thumb adjustments because index fingers are simply faster than thumbs, that's how people's hands work


no no no, that's not what I meant. Which index finger (and regripping for what move) were you talking about when you said this:


Alex Davison said:


> "regripping" (by which i mean adjusting the position of) your index finger is simply faster.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> That is indeed how I am doing eido F'. I am talking about my left middle finger holding the back, or not holding the back. My point is, I usually do left index F' _better _when my left middle is not supporting the back. Therefore it has everything to do with how we grip the cube. fun at the joy said it was not risky and I agree. It just depends on how you are used to gripping the cube
> 
> So in conclusion, both eido and disjointed U2' flick are equally viable. I think it just might be subjective...


hmm this probably isn't because your grip is different, but because your hands are smaller. I find F' much better when middle finger is supporting back, but you seem like you struggle with reaching for the F'



> no no no, that's not what I meant. Which index finger (and regripping for what move) were you talking about when you said this:


you used the term "regripping" (which is not the right term) earlier on so I decided you use the same term


> On the other hand, you do have to regrip right _Index _to the top for the stability needed to execute an F' with thumb.


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> The thumb has to go under the D layer to push, but more importantly (i forgot to mention this), thumb movements are slower than index finger movements because it physically cannot be moved as fast due to the anatomy of the human hand.
> 
> 
> 
> This is ironic, because this is something I usually say, and people usually don't tell ME this lol. As I described in the video, doubleflick is OBJECTIVELY riskier than eido because left middle finger is doing a U' turn instead of supporting the back.





you dont have to regrip the thumb under the d layer, i can do it on the side, and since no regrips the index is slower since it has a regrip.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> you dont have to regrip the thumb under the d layer, i can do it on the side, and since no regrips the index is slower since it has a regrip.


index does not have a "regrip", it's a finger adjustment. And you have *three moves* (R U R') worth of time to adjust it, which is more than enough. And those three moves worth of time does not apply for thumb because the thumb is gripping the cube during (R U R')

Besides, thumb movements are slower than index movements. as i repeatedly say.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 9, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> If you have problems executing t perm without lockups using the double flick execution then it's 100% your fault. The problem about the lacking consistency you talk about just doesn't exist





Nir1213 said:


> true. Also the thumb F' is actually as fast as the index F' cause it doesn't need to have a regrip in this case the t perm





FishyIshy said:


> No it's not. It's inefficient.





Nir1213 said:


> alot of people use it, i dont understand how it is inneficient when you finish the rest of the moves on t perm you have your thumb already positioned to do F'.





Alex Davison said:


> Thumb F' is objectively slower because you have to reposition your thumb, which is slower than index finger. And "alot of people use it" is not a good reason to use a fingertrick or alg.
> 
> 
> True, but why bother practicing doubleflick when eido is more consistent and equally fast?





Nir1213 said:


> no you don't. There is no repositioning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> they are the same consistensy, problem is with you.





Alex Davison said:


> The thumb has to go under the D layer to push, but more importantly (i forgot to mention this), thumb movements are slower than index finger movements because it physically cannot be moved as fast due to the anatomy of the human hand.
> 
> 
> 
> This is ironic, because this is something I usually say, and people usually don't tell ME this lol. As I described in the video, doubleflick is OBJECTIVELY riskier than eido because left middle finger is doing a U' turn instead of supporting the back.





CrispyCubing said:


> I agree with this. In fact, I would rather _not _have left middle in the back, because it makes my left index have to reach farther to do the F'. I think the difference here is explained by the way each of us hold the cube.
> 
> 
> I believe you guys are both wrong... F' with thumb doesn't require much of a regrip because it is right after U pinch then R'. Your thumb is already on the D layer. On the other hand, you do have to regrip right _Index _to the top for the stability needed to execute an F' with thumb.
> ...





Alex Davison said:


> After eido U' R' U', left index is in perfect position to do F', so I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> "regripping" (by which i mean adjusting the position of) your index finger is simply faster. And, as I said, index finger F' is faster than thumb F' because index fingers simply move faster than thumbs





CrispyCubing said:


> -------
> 
> ??? could you elaborate please?





FishyIshy said:


> Maybe just drill your algorithms, that way you are more consistent. That's a 13,000 IQ play right there





Alex Davison said:


> Your left index finger should be on the J corner sticker (spefftz) after doing eido. You only have to minimally adjust to put it on C edge sticker to do F'. If this isn't how you are doing eido and F' then you are not doing it correctly. It has nothing to do with how you grip the cube.
> 
> 
> Index finger adjustments are faster than thumb adjustments because index fingers are simply faster than thumbs, that's how people's hands work





CrispyCubing said:


> That is indeed how I am doing eido F'. I am talking about my left middle finger holding the back, or not holding the back. My point is, I usually do left index F' _better _when my left middle is not supporting the back. Therefore it has everything to do with how we grip the cube. fun at the joy said it was not risky and I agree. It just depends on how you are used to gripping the cube
> 
> So in conclusion, both eido and disjointed U2' flick are equally viable. I think it just might be subjective...
> 
> no no no, that's not what I meant. Which index finger (and regripping for what move) were you talking about when you said this:





Alex Davison said:


> hmm this probably isn't because your grip is different, but because your hands are smaller. I find F' much better when middle finger is supporting back, but you seem like you struggle with reaching for the F'
> 
> 
> you used the term "regripping" (which is not the right term) earlier on so I decided you use the same term





Nir1213 said:


> you dont have to regrip the thumb under the d layer, i can do it on the side, and since no regrips the index is slower since it has a regrip.





Alex Davison said:


> index does not have a "regrip", it's a finger adjustment. And you have *three moves* (R U R') worth of time to adjust it, which is more than enough. And those three moves worth of time does not apply for thumb because the thumb is gripping the cube during (R U R')
> 
> Besides, thumb movements are slower than index movements. as i repeatedly say.



Or you could just stop worrying about minuscule LL fingertrick and alg optimizations that probably save less that 0.1 in the very best case scenario and start working on fundamental skills that will actually help you improve significantly. @Alex Davison if you are slower than me (someone with a fairly average LL who mostly uses standard algs and fingertricks) then there is something else you should be working on besides making tiny changes to your fingertricks in specific algs.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Or you could just stop worrying about minuscule LL fingertrick and alg optimizations that probably save less that 0.1 in the very best case scenario and start working on fundamental skills that will actually help you improve significantly. @Alex Davison if you are slower than me (someone with a fairly average LL who mostly uses standard algs and fingertricks) then there is something else you should be working on besides making tiny changes to your fingertricks in specific algs.


I agree that these small optimizations aren't really beneficial for improving 3x3.
For me it's a hobby. I simply enjoy optimizing last layer.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 10, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Or you could just stop worrying about minuscule LL fingertrick and alg optimizations that probably save less that 0.1 in the very best case scenario and start working on fundamental skills that will actually help you improve significantly. @Alex Davison if you are slower than me (someone with a fairly average LL who mostly uses standard algs and fingertricks) then there is something else you should be working on besides making tiny changes to your fingertricks in specific algs.


That's a lot of quotes. I had to keep scrolling lol


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 10, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> That's a lot of quotes. I had to keep scrolling lol


good thing about spoilers


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 11, 2021)

Megaminx PB ao5!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-10
avg of 5: 1:16.88

Time List:
1. 1:18.35 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

2. (DNF(1:24.21)) R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3. 1:12.54 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

4. (1:12.53) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5. 1:19.75 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> No, i don't care about views. I only care about getting people to convert to the OO religion


I dont get it OO?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> I dont get it OO?


"OO" is a memey term that stands for "objectively optimal"


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 11, 2021)

Now i get it thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 11, 2021)

Got a 9.64 3x3 single with FRUF'!


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 11, 2021)

You all may know this trick already but if you have a sune that has a solved 1x2x2 block and the rest of the corners are unsolved you can do R U' L' U R' U' L


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 11, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> You all may know this trick already but if you have a sune that has a solved 1x2x2 block and the rest of the corners are unsolved you can do R U' L' U R' U' L


That only solves 1 of 6 possible ZBs. I would know. I learned them for Tripod lol


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 11, 2021)

So I know 2 ZBLLs!


OreKehStrah said:


> That only solves 1 of 6 possible ZBs. I would know. I learned them for Tripod lol


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 11, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> So I know 2 ZBLLs!


I guess so lol. A lot of people hate on the sune ZBLL but to think learning the 6 Sune ZBs that have the solved 2x2x1 Tripod block could be worth it since the algs aren’t that bad and recognition is dummy easy since you only need to recognize the block and the CP since there’s only 1 per COLL case.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 11, 2021)

3x3 PB ao5!! First ever sub 9!!!


Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-11
avg of 5: 8.80

Time List:
1. 9.13 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 F2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D2 F2 D' R2
2. (11.71) U2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B' R' F L' D F' R U2 L' U R'
3. 7.78 B L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F R2 B U2 B2 L' D L' B' R D2 U' R2 B'
4. (7.43) U' B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' F' R F' D' U L B F' L2
5. 9.49 L U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D' B U2 R F2 D' F R' D' R

Edit: AND A SUB 10 AO12!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-11
avg of 12: 9.96

Time List:
1. 8.94 L B2 R' L2 B D2 L2 F L U2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 
2. 11.54 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F' R U' B2 L2 U B' D' U' R' 
3. 10.14 U R D' R2 U L2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 B' R D2 U' F' L2 D F 
4. 9.75 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R' D' L R2 B' L2 R' U F D2 
5. 10.23 U2 B' D' L F2 B L' U' F L' D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 
6. (11.80) R' L2 D' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F U2 R' U' L2 B' F' 
7. 9.13 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 F2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D2 F2 D' R2 
8. 11.71 U2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B' R' F L' D F' R U2 L' U R' 
9. 7.78 B L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F R2 B U2 B2 L' D L' B' R D2 U' R2 B' 
10. (7.43) U' B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' F' R F' D' U L B F' L2 
11. 9.49 L U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D' B U2 R F2 D' F R' D' R 
12. 10.93 F U' F U2 B L D B' R' U2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' B'


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> 3x3 PB ao5!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> 3x3 PB ao5!! First ever sub 9!!!
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-11
> ...


awesome! Not too long until you are completely sub 10!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 13, 2021)

FIRST SUB 70 ON MEGAMINX!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-13
single: 1:09.17

Time List:
1. 1:09.17 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 14, 2021)

trash thumbnail ik


----------



## Milominx (Feb 14, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> trash thumbnail ik


Isnt that kinda a regrip in the start?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 14, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Isnt that kinda a regrip in the start?


i showed it wrong, there should be no regrip (it's just a roll R')


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 15, 2021)

Guys... I finally did it... After 1 year of speedcubing I got a sub 10 ao100!

Thank you all so much for supporting me btw!!


----------



## goldenshadow177 (Feb 15, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Guys... I finally did it... After 1 year of speedcubing I got a sub 10 ao100!
> View attachment 14905
> Thank you all so much for supporting me btw!!



Wow that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 15, 2021)

Noooooo my megaminx PB is no longer 69 seconds 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-15
single: 1:08.13

Time List:
1. 1:08.13 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 16, 2021)

Slight optimization in Ga perm execution


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 16, 2021)

I discovered this alg on my own, it's pretty cool at only 13 moves! edit: meant 12 moves, apparently i can't count


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 17, 2021)

New megaminx PB!!! Sub 1 minute soon?!!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-17
single: 1:04.26

Time List:
1. 1:04.26 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> New megaminx PB!!! Sub 1 minute soon?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you post this now I feel guilty about not practicing mega?
Congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 18, 2021)

Credits to @Eamon Lu for discovering this alg! I came up with these fingertricks that make it quite fast!


----------



## CUBER1265 (Feb 18, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> See this this thread can help you: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/help-for-cubers-who-want-to-beat-sub-x-cfop.77867/
> With the progress you've made, I can tell you'll accomplish your goal on or before that time
> Good luck!


That link doesn't work for me, are there any others?


----------



## carcass (Feb 18, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I discovered this alg on my own, it's pretty cool at only 13 moves! edit: meant 12 moves, apparently i can't count


In ETM, it is only 10 moves because of the simultaneous R and L moves.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 19, 2021)

next time....


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 20, 2021)

9.88 3x3 ao100!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> next time....


at the beginning, before the 2x speed came up, I was extremely confused.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 21, 2021)

First ever sub-20 ao12 for 3OH!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-20
avg of 12: 19.93

Time List:
1. 18.25 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B D' L' R' B' D' L' D U2 L2 
2. (24.51) U' R' F2 D2 L D2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 D L U B R F D B' 
3. 23.51 F2 U L U2 L B' L D' F U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 B2 D 
4. 17.73 D B2 L F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 B R' D2 R U' R F D' 
5. 18.18 F D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 D U' F' R F2 L U R' U B' 
6. (16.89) L' B' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R U F U' B U2 B' R' 
7. 22.47 R' F2 D B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F' U' B2 L' D R2 B F2 D 
8. 21.29 D2 L' B2 R D2 R2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 D' B' U L D2 L' B F' L 
9. 18.41 D' F L2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F' U2 F R U' B2 U2 L' U' L F' L2 
10. 19.86 R' U' F2 D2 F R2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 R B2 D2 R F2 D F D2 
11. 19.97 L U2 L U2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R D' U R F' D L F2 D' R2 
12. 19.63 B' R' D2 F D L D' B' R U F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 B2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 21, 2021)

4x4 PB single! Insane luck in both center building and edge pairing, and no parities!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-20
single: 36.06

Time List:
1. 36.06 R2 L2 U F2 R2 F D' R' B2 R' F2 D2 L D2 R U2 R U R' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D' B Rw2 L2 F' L2 D' R2 Rw' U B F R2 Fw2 F' Uw' Fw' L D2 U2 Fw'


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 21, 2021)

good job! you deserve that


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 23, 2021)

I am getting the dayan v2 megaminx in a couple days, my review will come out next week! Hopefully with the dayan i can practice longer megaminx sessions and get faster!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 24, 2021)

Big news:

I feel like I enjoy ZZ more than CFOP and so I want to test it. I am switching to ZZ for 1 month. If I end up liking it I will switch.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Big news:
> 
> I feel like I enjoy ZZ more than CFOP and so I want to test it. I am switching to ZZ for 1 month. If I end up liking it I will switch.


ooo, good luck! ZZ is very interesting


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 24, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Big news:
> 
> I feel like I enjoy ZZ more than CFOP and so I want to test it. I am switching to ZZ for 1 month. If I end up liking it I will switch.


I use ZZ for OH, but I can't see any benefit for TH


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I use ZZ for OH, but I can't see any benefit for TH


I don't think there's an advantage using ZZ over CFOP for TH but I enjoy it more.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 24, 2021)

Practiced a bunch of ZZ today, here's my results! Very pleased


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Practiced a bunch of ZZ today, here's my results! Very pleased
> 
> View attachment 14977


After a half a day of a new method, you average faster than me with the method that I’ve been using for over 2 years. Bruuhhhhh


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> After a half a day of a new method, you average faster than me with the method that I’ve been using for over 2 years. Bruuhhhhh


I know right! Very impressive Alex.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> After a half a day of a new method, you average faster than me with the method that I’ve been using for over 2 years. Bruuhhhhh


Actually, I learned ZZ like 9 months ago and I've been kind of on and off with practicing it, and averaged like 17-18. Now I'm finally putting a lot of practice into it


----------



## carcass (Feb 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> After a half a day of a new method, you average faster than me with the method that I’ve been using for over 2 years. Bruuhhhhh


I started cubing in early 2018 and I average 17 
meanwhile this guy, sub 10 in a year lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 26, 2021)

100 subs qna because yes


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 26, 2021)

congrats


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 15, 2021)

bump






Also, progress update: Learning ZBLL right now (mostly from T set), currently know around 50 cases


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool it's blurry.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 16, 2021)

Megaminx update: I switched to the zz-spike method and I average sub 1:50 with it!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 27, 2021)

thanks brody!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 27, 2021)

10.52 ZZ PB ao5!
Average of 5: 10.52
1. (11.61) U' B2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' B' D2 F2 U' F R' D F R'
2. (8.52) F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R U L B2 U2 L' B' R' B' R
3. 9.00 F' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 U L D' F' L2 F' D R' B L'
4. 11.48 L' U2 F D' B U L U B' R2 U' D F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U'
5. 11.08 B F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' R U' B2 U' B2 L2 B' L' D'
(btw i switched to using qqtimer)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Garf (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice F2L solution with Blue-Orange for Brody's video.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 1, 2021)

zzomming ducc???


----------

